# Programm zum Musik-CD in MP3 rippen



## Brubbel (25. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

bin gerade dabei, ein Teil meiner Musiksammlung auf Festplatte zu speichern. Benutze derzeit zum rippen, das Freeware-Proggi *RippMe*.
Von der Bedienung ist es einfach zu bedienen....was mir wichtig war. Allerdings speichert es mir die MP3-Dateien nicht mit dem jeweiligen Liedtitel, obwohl es extra über freeDB.org die CD ausliest, und auch im Programm dann die Titel anzeigt, speichert es aber alle Lieder mit dem Albumnamen. Das find ich Mist!

Könnt ihr mir ein anderes Programm empfehlen....egal ob Free oder eines zum kaufen!?

Gruß
Brubbel


----------



## klefreak (25. März 2009)

Windows Mediaplayer

vor dem runterkopieren einfach über den mediaplayer die albuminformationen suchen lassen und danch rippen
--> Format lässt sich einstellen MP3 , WMA, WMApro, audiolossles....

--> ich würde WMA (dynamische bitrate) verwenden, und da 135-215 einstellen (mach ich bei meinen CD's

bei gleicher Bitrate ist WMA besser als MP3 !!!

mfg Klemens


----------



## schrotflinte56 (25. März 2009)

audiograbber is ne freeware...
kann ich nur empfehlen

mfg


----------



## Herbboy (25. März 2009)

ich nehme CDex, das schreibt, wenn man die daten der CD online abgerufen hat, die tags korrekt rein, und wie man die spätere eigentliche datei dann nennen will, kann man in den optionen einstellen, also zB "interpret-album-titel.mp3" oder lieber "interpret - titel.mp3" oder "titelnummer-titel.mp3" oder einfach nur "titel.mp3" usw.


----------



## Brubbel (25. März 2009)

klefreak schrieb:


> Windows Mediaplayer
> 
> vor dem runterkopieren einfach über den mediaplayer die albuminformationen suchen lassen und danch rippen
> --> Format lässt sich einstellen MP3 , WMA, WMApro, audiolossles....
> ...


 
das hört sich gut an. Geht das auch mit selbstgebrannten Musik-CD´s? Und kannst mir eine etwas genauere Anleitung geben?

Ich hab schon eingestellt, dass MP3 Format, da ich ab und zu für Autoradio bzw. MP3-Player das Format benötige.
Bitrate hab ich 320 eingestellt, da es die beste Quali ist. Oder ist das zu hoch?
Und ich find nichts, um die Albuminformationen zu bekommen.

CDex und Audiograbber scheinen nicht Vista 64-tauglich zu sein. Zumindest steht nichts davon auf den Seiten, und sehn auch schon etwas veraltet aus die Proggis.


----------



## Herbboy (25. März 2009)

Brubbel schrieb:


> das hört sich gut an. Geht das auch mit selbstgebrannten Musik-CD´s? Und kannst mir eine etwas genauere Anleitung geben?
> 
> Ich hab schon eingestellt, dass MP3 Format, da ich ab und zu für Autoradio bzw. MP3-Player das Format benötige.
> Bitrate hab ich 320 eingestellt, da es die beste Quali ist. Oder ist das zu hoch?


 die frage is, ob du nen unterschied zu 256kbps hören kannst. das hängt von dir und deiner anlage/boxen ab. und einige chips zB von autoradios usw. decoderien eh nur in 256kbps.



> Und ich find nichts, um die Albuminformationen zu bekommen.


 die albuminfo wird aus ner datenbank geholt, wo CDs/sampler anhand einer ID drinstehen - mit selbstgebrannten CDs kann das natürlich nicht gehen.

es gibt manche tools, die mehr oder weniger schlecht einzelne MP3 erkennen können, aber im zweifel isses nervenschonender und schneller, wenn du enfach selber die namen einträgst. 




> CDex und Audiograbber scheinen nicht Vista 64-tauglich zu sein. Zumindest steht nichts davon auf den Seiten, und sehn auch schon etwas veraltet aus die Proggis.


 unter vista64 geht CDEx bei mir einwandfrei.


----------



## Lindy666 (25. März 2009)

Hallo Brubbel,

beachte bitte, dass das *RippMe* 2 Konfigurationen (Musik/Sprache) unterstützt. Der obere Button zeigt die aktuelle Einstellung an. Pro Konfiguration kann man in den Optionen Verzeichnisstruktur sowie Dateibenennung einstellen. Auch unterschiedliche Bitraten können gewählt werden. Mit dem oberen (langen) Button auf der Mainform kann man dann zwischen den Konfigurationen umschalten.
So wie Du es beschreibst hast Du die Standardeinstellung für Sprache verwendet. Falls wirklich ein Fehler vorliegt (was ich mir aber nicht vorstellen kann) dann bitte eine Mail an mich.
Die Qualität der mit *RippMe* komprimierten MP3s ist durch den verwendeten Lame-Encoder mit der von EAC und CDex durchaus vergleichbar.

Gruß
Lindy666

Die Verwendung der aktuellen Version 2.97 habe ich jetzt unterstellt.


----------



## Malkav85 (25. März 2009)

CDex benutze ich schon sehr lange und finde das Programm sehr gut, weil es einfach nur dafür gemacht wurde, CDs zu rippen.

Hab Vista 64bit und da funzt es auch einwandfrei.


----------



## jetztaber (25. März 2009)

Die Mischung machts:

Exact Audio Copy zum Auslesen der CDs

Lame als MP3 Encoder

Wobei die beste Lame-Version die 3.96.1 ist...


----------



## Olstyle (25. März 2009)

Was macht die genannte LAME Version denn besser als die aktuelle?

Ansonsten:
[x]EAC mit Lame @ _-V2 -m j_

CDEx ist auch nicht schlecht und auch foobar2k eignet sich dank freier Encoderwahl recht gut zum rippen. Nur bei zerkratzten CDs setzt sich EAC etwas ab.
 Wichtig ist in erster Linie dass der LAME Codec zum Einsatz kommt und keine minderwertige Konkurrenz wie das z.B. beim WMP der Fall ist.


----------



## Brubbel (26. März 2009)

Lindy666 schrieb:


> Hallo Brubbel,
> 
> beachte bitte, dass das *RippMe* 2 Konfigurationen (Musik/Sprache) unterstützt. Der obere Button zeigt die aktuelle Einstellung an. Pro Konfiguration kann man in den Optionen Verzeichnisstruktur sowie Dateibenennung einstellen. Auch unterschiedliche Bitraten können gewählt werden. Mit dem oberen (langen) Button auf der Mainform kann man dann zwischen den Konfigurationen umschalten.
> So wie Du es beschreibst hast Du die Standardeinstellung für Sprache verwendet. Falls wirklich ein Fehler vorliegt (was ich mir aber nicht vorstellen kann) dann bitte eine Mail an mich.
> ...


 
Stimmt....es war auf Sprache gestellt. Dieser große Button ist mir gar nicht als solcher aufgefallen. Könnte man vielleicht für die nächste Version verbessern. 

Ansonsten läuft es wieder so, wie ich mir das erhofft hab. Klasse Proggi und DANKE für die Tipps. 

Gruß
Brubbel


----------

